# small hive beetle workshop, Eastern Nebraska



## alexcc1 (Nov 12, 2006)

If you figure out how to control them let me know. I have had a couple hives and a nuc wiped out by those little buggers. They all smelled like rotted citrus and looked liked maggot covered road kill.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I've had them for three or four seasons. They were never a problem......until this year, and it was a rude wake-up call. I had lot of absconding hives and lots of dirty comb. But interestingly, it was only in one yard. All my other sites had some beetles, but nothing, absolutely nothing like this one yard set in deep shade in a large woods next to a stream.

And that was largely the problem. Too much shade in a wooded setting. 

I would like to see the details/outline/summary of the workshop published somewhere in this forum, or a link to a web site made available.

My best resource has been this site:

http://www.rirdc.gov.au/reports/HBE/03-050.pdf

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------

